# Hip Problem



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

see a doc...


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, I just want to be caustious not to make mountains out of mole hills.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

snowfiend said:


> Thanks, I just want to be caustious not to make mountains out of mole hills.


i am not a doctor, but it sounds a bit like hip impingement..which is very common in young athletic adults. go see a doc..a hip specialist preferably.

heres more info http://www.hipfai.com/

ps. i used to have hip pain and the doctor said i have a small case of hip impingement, but i started running and now it doesnt really bother me, not saying you should do that, def go to a doctor, just don't be too scared, could be nothing.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Like wrath said, see a doctor. A chiropractor, osteopath, or orthopedic would be a better way to go than just a general practioner or family doctor. But see your GP anyway; you might need a referral from them. 

There is a reason I suggest that. I had what turned out to be a significant injury snowboarding when I first started. I was at the top of a run and simply hopped and pivoted in place before starting the run. It didn't hurt but I heard a pop in my hip and it felt odd. I rode the rest of the day. Few days later, I had some pain. My family doctor prescribed an NSAID. Long story short, when I saw a chiro, three major joints in my pelvis were "out of place." The NSAID would have only masked the pain and I would have had major residual issues had I not seen a chiropractor. 

I'm not a doctor or any of the above, so in my non-medical opinion, that rubbing feeling might be your IT band (ilio-tibial). That sharp, shooting pain is often described with sciatica, too.

Good luck and be sure to see the proper professionals to rule anything out or address any issues to prevent future problems.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help all, I have a 4 day trip to Canada comming up at the end of January so I'm torn between going and hearing bad news or going and hearing saving news :/


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

3 years ago I developed Osgood Schlatter's disease in both of my knees so I'm afraid I may be susceptible to things like the hip impingement.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

snowfiend said:


> Thanks for the help all, I have a 4 day trip to Canada comming up at the end of January so I'm torn between going and hearing bad news or going and hearing saving news :/


i think you should see a doctor, perhaps you can still go and just take it easy, but at least you'll know that everything is fine. don't assume its bad news right away, it could be that you just need to do some physical therapy at home with some exercises.


----------



## bsmaven (Feb 4, 2011)

I just discovered I have hip impingement. Apparently it has been developing for years. I am 56 and have been riding for 10 years. Impingement is caused by the head of the femur developing too much bone or bony protrusions which reduce mobility and can wear on the cartilage in the joint. I think I tore my cartilage or labrum, same problem ARod has. If you think about it snowboarding puts a lot of force on thigh and hip joint so be aware. If you tore something they do arthroscopic surgery. It's a young man's disease but hey I have only been riding 10 years so if I guess I am like a young man for snowboarding. Good luck


----------

